# Appropriate stuff to take on a 1.5 day trip



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok - I know this is a girlie type question and I will probably loose all my credability as a fisher but I'm going to ask it anyway. 

I just booked a 1.5 day on the El Capitan out of San Diego. What do I need to wear???? Any suggestions on stuff I might need to bring? They supply the bait, tackle, and food. Can you think of anything else I might want/need?

Britt


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Just a guess, but I'd say, sun screen, dramamine and mace  , just kidding on the mace, me be here on the east coast, so no need for pepper spray.

Have fun, hook a nice one, and keep the reports (yup, even the freshwater bassin' ones) coming.

Be safe and give us a report upon your return.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

bug spray and a bikini !!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

RACN35 said:


> bug spray and a bikini !!


Not a bad idea! I can distract all the other fisherman and catch all the big ones myself!!!!


I looked on the boats website and it looks like people wear a variety of things. I'll figure it out!

Britt


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Britt,

you should have some deck boots if there will be tuna involved, it can get bloody if things go WFO!

you might also post your question on my second favorite fishing board www.westcoastangler.com someone there will give you the straight deal.

good luck on the trip,
jerry


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*gear*

you might want to take some rain gear and or clothes for the temp change. bonnine or drammine for sea sickness sun tan lotion, cooler or have one in the car for the feesh, blah blah blah


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the information! I'm still trying to figure out how to get my fish back to Tennessee! I'l figure out something.

Haven't started packing yet - I leave this Sunday morning so I better get busy!

Britt


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

There are several fish processing operations in the area near the big landings (what they call marinas in SD  ) that will do the cleaning, vacuum packing and flash freezing of your catch. I don't remember any of their names, since it's been a while since I've been out there. If you end up with around 30lbs or less of frozen, vacuum packed fillets, you can put it in your carry-on or check it in your luggage. More than that, it'll probably have to be shipped freight. The fish processing operations will have more info for you. Ask the mates on the boat you're going on, they should be able to direct you. 

Good luck out there. A 1.5dayer this time of the year should do good with the schoolie bluefins and the albacore, as well as some yellowtail. Remember to do the tuna shuffle along the rail with everyone else. West coast tuna fishing is not like east coast party boats where a person is assigned a spot on the rail; you move to keep your line perpendicular to the rail following your live bait.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Good advice! I had already heard of the tuna shuffle on another board. Thanks for telling me - wouldn't want to make anyone mad by staying in 1 spot! 

Thanks for the info on shipping the fish. I'll check into that. I fly out in the morning but it will be next Sunday before I head out on the boat. Here's what my boat caught on an overnight trip yesterday:

El Capitan Overnight 14 anglers 3 Dorado, 47 Yellowtail 

Britt 

Can you tell I'm just a little excited?!?!?!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Have fun britt!

if the fish go wide you can ship via air frieght on Northwest airlines very economically. they have a special frieght box that can take 300 lbs for $75. 

the processors will take care of you, i would think about buying a cooler to check as baggage with your fish inside if the timing is right. you can donate your clothes to goodwill....

cheers
jerry


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

No need to worry about that clothes - I already planned for that! I had to choose between bringing extra clothes or my fishing stuff - I chose the fishing stuff! I did get a few weird looks carrying a long, black, plastic thing that I carried my rods in. People didn't quite believe me when I said I was going fishing. I also got a few strange looks when they searched my carryon luggage and found lots of hooks and weights, etc.

I made it to CA and don't plan on going back home!!!! Just think, I haven't even seen the ocean yet!!!!  

Ken/Redskinsfan228 - The guy that searched my stuff inquired about the flounder rigs. I gave him one of your cards. Hopefully he will order some from you!

Britt


----------

